
Evil Bash Commands Explained - vinnyglennon
https://dev.to/devmount/9-evil-bash-commands-explained-4k5e
======
ksaj
In this context, dd and /usr/bin/dd are not the same thing. While this alias
"fix" might stop you from accidentally executing it in a Trojan script, it
wont work if the path is included.

------
cett
I'm not really a fan of trying to make commands safer via aliases. I fear it
encourages bad habits that could hurt you if you use an environment that is
missing them.

